# Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?



## Karschtie (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte mir gern eins der o.g. Echolote zulegen. Einsatzgebiet wird im Großraum Leipzig auf den neuen Tagebauseen mit einer max. Tiefe von ca 60, 70m sein.
Nach langem suchen und in Foren lesen denke ich schon an ein Farbecholot, aber genauso denke ich auch das ich kein GPS brauche.|kopfkrat  Genug Geräte zum "Hotspots" markieren habe ich (Smartphone, HandGPS usw.).
Mir ist es wichtig das ich möglichst auch Grundnahe Fische recht gut lokalisieren kann. Mit meinem alten 16 Graustufen Echolot ist das überhaupt nicht möglich #d
Das Elite4x scheidet wohl eher aus da es einen kleinen Bildschirm hat. Oder was sagt Ihr? Schön wäre es wenn hier jemand ein Garmin 550c hat und mir seine Erfahrung mitteilen könnte. 

Ich freue mich auf hoffentlich viele Antworten :k:k:k

Grüße
Karschtie


----------



## allegoric (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Ich angle selbst in der Leipziger Gegend und habe das Elite 4...das 4x reicht locker. Habe sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, da sieht man jeden Furz auf dem Echo. Größer muss der Bildschirm für hier nicht sein, da kein Plotter wirklich notwendig / sinnvoll ist, da es eh keine Karten gibt.

Beste Grüße

PS.: Für genaue Informationen, quäl mal die Sufu ich habe schon sehr viele Berichte zum Elite 4 geschrieben, da kannst du dir einen genauen Eindruck abholen.


----------



## Potti87 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Habe ebenfalls das Elite 4X, angle damit an einem größeren See. Für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. Bildschirm reicht locker aus.

Gruß


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Wenn es Geldmäßig passt, dann nehm das elite-5x, hat mehr Leistung und einen größeren Bildschirm.


----------



## Karschtie (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Hallo,
danke für Eure Antworten.

Je mehr ich über die Geräte lese desto unschlüssiger werde ich :c...
Einerseits reicht das Elite 4, aber ein größeres Display klingt für mich auch verlockend. Kann ich denn nun aber aufgrund des größeren Displays beim Elite 5 mehr Details sehen? Wenn ja hat das vielleicht auch was mit der höheren Sendeleistung zu tun?
Das Garmin 550c hätte ja sogar eine Bildschirmauflösung von 640x480 Bildpunkten. Mit meiner Laienhaften vorstellung könnte das ja also noch mehr Darstellen. Wobei sich die beiden Geräte (Elite 5 und Garmin550) Preislich nicht viel nehmen.

Grüße #h


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*



Karschtie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Je mehr ich über die Geräte lese desto unschlüssiger werde ich :c...
> ...



Ja umso höher die Sendeleistung umso mehr Details, also das elite-4 mag nicht schlecht sein, aber von den drei Geräten die du zur Auswahl hasst, ist es das schwächste.


----------



## allegoric (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Ich habe das Elite 4 im direkten Vergleich mit dem HDS 5 gehabt...Von der reinen Echoleistung her, siehste in unseren Breiten nichts davon. Ein Update zu einem <100€ Gerät ist es aber deutlich. Ich hatte vorher ein anderes Lowrance Geräte, das hat einfach die Fische nicht erkannt bzw. die Details nicht so konturenreich wiedergegeben, auch durch die Farbe. Der Größere Bildschirm zahlt sich eigentlich nur bei doppelter Verwendung aus. An dem reinen Bild ändert sich ja nix, nur weil das weiter nach links scrollt. Die Funktionen sind auch die gleichen (bei Elite 5). Ich fande damals, dass sich der Aufpreis nur hin zum HDS5 lohnen würde, wenn man eigene Maps erstellen will oder aber SideScan, oder wie das bei Lowrance heißt, nutzen will.

Würde ich am Meer wohnen oder wo man Karten effektiv nutzen kann, wäre meine Wahl auch nicht auf das Elite 4 gefallen, aber hier im Raum gibt es keinen See, wo man extrem weit hinnavigieren muss, um eine Struktur o.ä. zu finden. Das Update vom 4x zum 4 hat sich nicht gelohnt, das Geld hätte ich mir sparen können. Die Kaufkarten für die See sind auch schweineteuer.

Mittlerweile nutze ich mein Galaxy S3 in wasserdichter Verpackung mit der Navionics App, um bestimmte Stellen auf der Karte zu finden (für's Meer). Reicht vollkommen aus. Was mir dort nicht gefällt, man kann keine Markierungen hinzufügen, die dauerhaft bleiben bzw. sind die Funktionen dahingehend eingeschränkt. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man Notizen o.ä. auf die Karte an dem aktuellen Standpunkt setzen kann. Aber für das reine navigieren reichts aus, solange der Akku hält


----------



## pxrxx12 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Sendeleistung und höchauflösender Bildschirm in der Mindestgröße von 5 Zoll halte ich für die entscheidenden Kriterien, um möglichst viele Details erkennen zu können.
Ein Echolot kauft man sicher nicht jeden Tag, sollte daher auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. In einem Lowrance lastigen Forum wie diesem ( ist nur eine Feststellung , keine Wertung) werden im Regelfall auch Lowrance Geräte empfohlen. Das muss nicht immer die beste Entscheidung sein.
Ich persönlich würde das Garmin Echomap 50s nehmen, das hat alle Echoqualitäten des 550C und als Kombigerät auch noch einen guten Kartenplotter. Eingedenk der Tatsache, das Garmin auch Gewässerkarten für Deutschlands Binnengewässer anbietet, ist das durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Das Gerät kosten "nur" rund 100 Euro mehr als das Echo 550c.
Alternativ wäre dann auch das Elite 5 von Lowrance interessant und das Raymarine Dragonfly. Beide Geräte bewegen sich aber bereits in Preisklasse deutlich über 500 Euro (Elite 5 Combi) bzw 600 Euro (Dragonfly).
Das Garmin ist z.Zt. die beste Preis-Leistungsempfehlung.
Es soll in diesem Monat auch lieferbar sein.


----------



## Karschtie (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Elite4x, 5x oder Garmin 550c?*

Danke Euch für die Mühe und die ausführlichen Antworten. :vik:

Momentan klapper ich gerade unsere Einheimischen Angelhändler ab und versuche mir von den Geräten vor Ort mal ein Bild zu machen. Leider hab ich über die Geräte von Garmin noch nichts in erfahrung bringen können. 
Auf jedenfall bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen mich erstmal weiter reichlich zu informieren. Möchte mir ja auch nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Echolot kaufen. Vielleicht spare ich auch noch und lege mir dann ein HDS zu.

Grüße


----------

